# Losing baby teeth



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

One front lower canine left in his head. 5 1/2 months old. It's yellowing, and the adult tooth is pushing in slightly. Vet said to watch it over the next week or so and possibly need pulling.

Seems like a silly thing for him to say, but the tooth isn't loose. I'm assuming I should just wait, but I thought I'd ask.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Lyka had a tooth pulled. At 7 months old I was tired of not being able to do bitework with her. I'd wait, but sometimes they just don't wanna come out on their own.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

OK cool, so I have some time. The vet was almost ready to anesthetise him on the spot. I like this vet, though. Huge help with the Parvo run-in I had and he doesn't lecture about the raw diet we use.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

I'd watch it-give him good chew bones for now..if it doesn't come out, if it were me, I'd have it removed. Sometimes those baby teeth can hang in so long that the permanent tooth my come in crooked or effect the dog's bite(meaning scissor bite). Not a big deal, but for me if I wanted to Koer the dog down the road, I'd take care of it.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

We are going to try giving Ayla a big rawhide to chomp on and see if we can't loosen her two upper canines. The bottoms have started in nicely; all the other pups have got their "big dog" teeth coming in, both uppers and lowers. If we can't get hers out in the next week or so, I'll probably have them pulled. You don't want to push that adult tooth into an odd position.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

What is involved with the "pull"? I hate to think of spending huge dollars to knock him out.

What does "koer the dog" mean?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

They knock the dog out, yank the tooth, give the dog something to wake up and you get to walk around with a puppy that trips over himself more than usual 

Normally they do this while neutering, but since most of us don't neuter it is a seperate procedure.

I am always worried my dogs get neutered/spayed by accident when they go to the vet and leave my sight :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I have heard of it done with valium when the tooth was somewhat loose.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Anyone just use rum? hahaha


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Anyone just use rum? hahaha



Oh sure! Just have a couple of shots before you head for the vet's. Get a designated driver, though.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Koer-it's the german system of doing a breed survey. Dog has to have a minimum of a sch1, normal hip rating,a minimum of a G rating in conformation and have completed the AD to qualify for the koer. Dogs can go KKL-1, or KKL-2 based on the standard...only applicable I guess if you follow that system for breeding. If the dog doesn't meet the standard, they may not Koer at all. The full requirements can be found on the USA & WDA website if you are interested. 
Even if I wasn't going to worry with all of that stuff, I'd still have it removed if it was making the adult tooth come in crooked. Usually a bit of sedative and they take it out, dog goes home that day.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Sometimes they come out easily, but on occasion, they have to be pried loose with a tooth "elevator" and then pulled. Much safer if you want to avoid it cracking or splitting. Don't try this at home kids!


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

That's funny, Connie! I'll wait a bit and see how loose this thing is getting. I'll get another meaty bone going to help loosen.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Off topic Ted....did you go take your pup to the Fala Woods seminar this weekend in Grand Ledge?


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hi Pauline,

No, I missed the seminar. But apparently it will be a monthly deal fore Jon, so I hope to get meet him next month.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Just so I can complete this thread, I manually loosened the tooth while playing. Just a tiny bit. He never noticed and a day later it was history.

Next time I'd keep up on the RMBs. The pup is so crazy about devouring and tearing it that the loose tooth isn't an issue to him. Less avoidance.


----------

